# pregnate molly



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

how big are molly fry when they're born? my female lyretail is pregnate and im not sure when she'll give birth. shes nippy at the other female and shes pretty big. if u look at her from the front u can see her belly sticking out. im trying 2 get some pictures 2


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have had molly babies and I enjoyed them so much  .They came out a good size, I would say they are this big --- or around that size. I had those babies such a long time ago. Mine came out with color, so they are pretty easy to find if you want to save some. All I can say is good luck with the babies!


----------

